
Ask HN: What Software Projects Need Thousands of Developers? - caseymarquis
I often see references on HN to projects which have 100s or 1000s of developers. I don&#x27;t have personal experience with this so I&#x27;m curious: Is this necessary at some scale, or is this often a side effect of some underlying problem? Or both&#x2F;neither depending on the situation?
======
chad_strategic
I currently work on modified Drupal 8 / Front End solution. It has taken 4
developers and 2 years.

It should have taken 1 1/2 developers and 3 months.

Still not done.

Tax payers dollars at waste.

